# Another example of really bad hips - pup



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Please excuse the quality of this pic, it was taken from a phone but here is my pup at just over 10 months old. Two specialists have reviewed the xrays and have said severe hip dysplasia (one who reads PennHip here). Due to scheduling we only have an appointment with both early next month. But we have been told he will need a THR possibly bilateral.

This was taken under sedation and the vet felt he could not straighten the left leg out as he felt the hip may 'pop' out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Those are definitely very bad. 

Is FHO an option they might discuss as well? It may be something to research before you go in so you can ask good questions.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

poor guy! Those are undisputably bad - positioning won't help....

I know there are alot of sources for diet, exercise, etc on the net...and more than a few people here who have experience with managing severely dysplastic dogs...so you will have a lot of support here.

Lee


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies, I appreciate it. Apparently one specialist said an FHO is not the best option for him. We were meant to met both specialists (different vet clinics) last week but one had to postpone so I am only going off our email correspondence for now.

I have been doing some research and have a list of questions to enquire about. Cooper will be 1 at the end of the week so this was totally unexpected. His breeder has never had a dysplastic dog before and his dam and sire were hip/elbow scored before breeding.

I have him on some extra supplements from hearing the bad news. I am keeping him very lean. And limiting his exercise, poor boy he did so love playing a bit of fetch.

Oh and not that it makes any difference but he is a working line too.

But whatever he needs, he will get.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh and I wanted to add his breeder has been an absolute gem about all of this, she has gone well and truly beyond what she needed to do


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bianca, you should pm Veronica....her boy went thru both side FHO in the past year. She was fortunate to have a local vet do it for very reasonable cost. Panzer is doing well now post-op. He had them done just a few months apart. 
Here is Panzers thread with a pic of his x-rays....not much different than Coopers: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/167234-panzers-horrible-hips.html


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't see why FHO isn't an option. My dog's hips are just as bad and 9 months post-op he is doing great.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

To the OP - did you do an x-ray because there was a cause for it? Just wondering if the dog feels any pain or if a dog that feels no pain and acts normal can still have those hips.

I'm always a bit paranoid about my dog since I don't think she has good conformation nor a nice trot even though she's approaching 1 years old. I don't see pain but do wonder how accurate would pain indicate HD or not.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

IME, pain is not an accurate indicator. My dog has severe bilateral HD and hardly showed any pain. It was only noticeable after walks.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you Jane for that link 

Bear - I actually took him to the vet for a limp (his front right) and asked while he was under to xray his hips as he does bunny hop sometimes. He has had issues with his elbows (Hygromas and has had surgeries for that) so I hate to admit but I put down some of his muscle wastage due to restricted exercise etc. Now that I know, I have been noticing how loose he is in the rear.

Chrissy - thank you very much, I will certainly ask about an FHO. We have not seen either specialist yet as we live in a small country town and it has been hard to coordinate appointments. But we are seeing both on Nov 12 so I will go armed with all these questions.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

We visited the two specialists yesterday and they both said Cooper needed a THR on his right hip and see how he manages with that. I have to try and build some muscle mass on him before surgery so it will not be before Christmas. His hips would apparently probably be in the 80/90 score.

Latest xrays.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

aww poor you and poor Cooper I hope the THR can offer some relief for him.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you Diane.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Aw..man. I just saw this thread. I really hate to hear of Cooper's hip issues. Dang. I'm glad you were able to catch it early. Hopefully he'll do well with the THR and have a short, easy recovery.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much Lilie, I hope so too!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Just updating this thread, Cooper will finally be having the right side hip replacement on Wed Feb 27th. 

I have to drop him off the day before and then pick him up on the Saturday. I am nervous as all heck but so glad he is finally going to have a good chance at being a normal puppy (after rehab).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Just saw this! wow. Praying for a speedy recovery for him come the 27th!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also praying for a good recovery for him, he's such a special boy he deserves it


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I have only just seen this thread. Poor Cooper  Good luck with the surgery....hoping he feels much better soon.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ouch. Those are bad... I am so sorry.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you all *hugs* I am hoping he will sail smoothly through the surgery and recovery and that he may get away with just the one side done.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope all goes well with the surgery and Cooper has a quick recovery.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope all goes well with the surgery


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you both - sorry I did not get back to this thread.

Well after 5 1/2 hours of surgery today the surgeon is happy with how he went!!!! Yah I am so relieved! I don't pick him up until Saturday. I am just waiting for the post op xrays to be emailed to me so I can post here. He said that by tomorrow morning he expects him to start weight bearing on that leg a little bit!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

how exciting!!! I'm glad it sounds like things went VERY well!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you, yes apparently it did!!!! I will hear more tomorrow but here are his post op xrays


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looking forward to a full recovery!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Sooo relieved to hear this bianca!! Yeah to Cooper feeling better soon!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you both :hugs:

He walked a little on it today!!! And has a great appetite apparently lol!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My pup is home :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope he recovers quickly


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Wishing Cooper a speedy recovery


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much  He's had a rough week with basically clipper burn on his scrotum but is starting to heal now...and is feeling better as he is picking up a toy when he goes out to toilet!


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

He's a pretty boy! So glad his surgery went well


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

How is the recovery going?

If you don't mind me asking, how much was the surgery? Feel free to PM if you'd rather not post it.

I ask because my pup has HD, as well as OCD in the shoulders so I'm trying to get an idea of what I'm up for if surgery turns out to be a viable option. I'm in Sydney so I'd imagine the costs would be fairly similar... You're in Melbourne if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Ziltoid said:


> How is the recovery going?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much was the surgery? Feel free to PM if you'd rather not post it.
> 
> I ask because my pup has HD, as well as OCD in the shoulders so I'm trying to get an idea of what I'm up for if surgery turns out to be a viable option. I'm in Sydney so I'd imagine the costs would be fairly similar... You're in Melbourne if I'm not mistaken?


Thank you for asking and I'm so very sorry to hear this about your pup  It's just awful isn't it 

I'm about 4 hours out of Melb yes but we went to the clinic in Melbourne. The surgery and stay itself was just under $8000. And before that at the specialist there was a bill of around $1100 for xrays etc. That was for a Total Hip Replacement so I'm not sure what an FHO would be for example.

He is doing pretty well, he is weight bearing and walking pretty well..a bit stiff particulary in the evenings. He is not on any pain relief now just the antibiotics and anti-inflams. We have to go back in another 3 1/2 weeks for more xrays and a check-up and then I have to be shown how to do rehab as there is nobody near me to do it.

The specialist thinks Cooper will most likely need the left side done next year 

I wish you all the very best as it is truly a horrible thing to have happen especially in a puppy.

Have you started a thread about your boy/girl?


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info... I'm not sure what I'll be doing yet. I go back to the vets on Thursday so will see what he says then, last time he said he would not recommend surgery on the hips but I think I will also see an orthopedic specialist and get their opinion. Yes, it is a horrible thing to go through. I wish there was a way it could be bred out of the breed completely but I guess that's not going to happen.

I was hoping to get away with $3000-3500 for the shoulders and $10000 for the hips but it looks like my estimate was a bit low for the THR. I would prefer to go with the THR if I have the option.

I hope Cooper's recovery continues to go well. It's good to hear that he is weight bearing already and walking ok. 

Best of luck with it all and keep us updated.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Just checking in to see if the recovery still going well? What is the expected timeframe until the hip is at full strength?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you, how is your pup doing? He seems to be doing well, he walks on it just fine. Just over 2 more weeks until we have xrays and a check-up and then I am shown how/what to do for rehab (there is nobody locally).

I'm really not sure timeframe but I will ask and let you know when we see the surgeon.

Another thing I remembered that may be relevant depending on what you decide, is the specialist told me that for the life of the dog, you have to be so careful about infection. That for example if Coop was to need dental work done, he would need to be on abx before. If any infection occurs it can travel to the implants.

What is your pups name anyway?


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

That's awesome that he's walking fine on it so quickly. I guess you'll have to be careful with him for a while when he starts feeling really good on it - it's a shame you can't just explain to him him that he's not allowed to tear around or jump too much with it until you say it's ok.

My parents have a Golden Retriever that has had a multitude of problems with his back legs - broken hip, torn cruciate ligament which turned into a broken leg from the bone shattering around the pins that were inserting to fix the cruciate ligament. Then he got an infection in the leg after the broken leg was fixed. Can't remember how long exactly but he was spending 12 hours a day hooked up to an IV drip for what felt like weeks fighting the infection.

Ahh pets can be very expensive sometimes. All my previous GSDs were healthy so unfortunately I decided not to get insurance for them... I'm rueing that decision now.

Anyway, glad to hear Cooper is doing well. He's lucky he got you for an owner.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww thank you. He is already wanting to charge around!


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

He's a good looking dog. I'm glad things are going well for him.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you. How is Zakk going? Any updates from your friend who is a vet?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he's doing well. Youth has its advantages.

Did you ever get an explanation as to why FHO wasn't an option?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much RubyTuesday 

I spoke to 3 specialists (from different clinics) and 3 everyday vets and all of them were of the opinion that a THR was the best. They said that an FHO was more suitable for smaller dogs. I know I have read that so many GSDs do well with the FHO so maybe it is the mentality here in Australia?

He is booked in for the 6 week check-up on the 11th.


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been ready posts. What is FHO? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Femerol head osteotomy

http://www.dcvets.org/surgical/fho.pdf


----------



## alysinkaimore (Apr 30, 2013)

Bianca, 

My pup Persephone, who actually just turned one this month was in the same boat as Cooper. We just had a total hip replacement done (twice, unfortunately) on our sweet girl and keep up with logging it on a tumblr (tumblr.com/persephonepuppy). If you have any questions or just want a pep talk, send me a message! I know how scary this stuff can be; we had to weigh the options of an FHO as well.

-Allyson


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

How's Cooper doing?? 
If you don't mind me asking who did the surgery for you??


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much Allyson - sorry I haven't been on here much lately!

Mooch, he is doing really well! Walks for about an hour a day now! We went to Melbourne Specialist Clinic in Mt Waverly (Dr Pete Laverty).


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

That's fantastic  
It's quite amazing how well they can fix them up - as for cost my brother in law needs a knee reconstruction (he tore his ACL and meniscus playing basket ball ) $7500 to not be on a waiting list for 2 years 
A full human knee replacement is $25 000 - LOL makes a dog hip replacement look cheap!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL yes by comparison it is cheap!


----------

